# guess the sit com character.



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Think of a character from your favourite sitcom and then visit this site.

Answer the questions and it will guess who you're thiking of.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

?????????

Shouldnt there be a web link there...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> ?????????
> 
> Shouldnt there be a web link there...


er no, that's the really clever bit. You have to guess that too. 

http://www.smalltime.com/dictator.html


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

it guessed viv from the young ones and father ted 8)


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

That is a superb site!

We have tried easy ones like Baldrick & Apu through to Jeff from Coupling & it got them all!!!

Scary how easy it is to narow down a search by asking the right questions


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

beat it - it got Kenny from South Park - but couldn't get Crystal from Crystal Tips and Alistair


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I beat it yuesterday using Gunther from frineds, but then tried it again and it got it by asking differnet questions.

Had to admit I probably didn't know enough about him to answer truthfully.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The funniest question asked was

Are you a cartoon character who is yellow and porous? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

Great Site

Beat it with Arhur Daley, it gave Nick Cotton instead (easy mistake to make I suppose  )

Clever how it asks for additional questions to be input for future use.


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Beat it with June from Terry and June.


----------



## Poj (Mar 19, 2003)

Didnt get Eddie from bottom


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

It got the Major from Fawlty Towers and Charlie from The Upper Hand


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We nearly caught it out :



> You are player number 5 to pick jacko from brush strokes, and what a clever choice it was! You almost had me for a while, but you let your guard down. Don't worry, it happens to all of us sooner or later. Please play again, and next time I'll be ready for you, jacko from brush strokes.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I was person number 2 to pick Charlie from the Upper Hand!


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Didn't get Harry Truscott (Geoffrey Palmer on Fairly Secret Army) which was a spin off fro Reggie Perrin for those who don't remember


----------

